# what head setup



## newtols2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wondering what heads to get for my camera ls2. I have no clue what cam is in it ,was in there when I bought it. Was looking at stage 2 or stage 3 lq9 patriot cnc'd heads would these be a good head for my setup or is there better also getting headers,exaust,rpm stage 5 transmission and dyno tune at same time so let me know.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you have a LS2 get a plain LS7/L92 head and have it milled along with the LS7/L76 manifold. That will flow more than you'll probably ever need. Don't get too hung up on "stages". Every vendor has a different definition of what that is. You'll also have to replace the intake rockers as they are offset. Lots of info here


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LS7 and LQ9 are different generations of engines, non-interchangeable heads and intake cathedral vs rectangle ports. You can't interchange LS7 heads/intake with other L92/LS3 H/I due to the raised intake ports on the LS7. It has to be all LQ9 GenIII, all LS7 or all L92 style top end.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> LS7 and LQ9 are different generations of engines, non-interchangeable heads and intake cathedral vs rectangle ports. You can't interchange LS7 heads/intake with other L92/LS3 H/I due to the raised intake ports on the LS7. It has to be all LQ9 GenIII, all LS7 or all L92 style top end.


Duh! I edited my reply. :confused L92/L76 is what I was trying to say


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know. Even experts make mistakes I was making shure nobody got confused.


----------

